# EGGS!!!!! HELp



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

Just now my 4inch Blue Acara laid eggs.:-D:-D 
But I think the other one is also a female as it has a small tube in its lower body . 
How do i know if the other one is a Male or a Female..:| and should i buy other blue Acara so that I can get a male..


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Help!!!!! Fish laid eggs*

Just now my 4inch Blue Acara laid eggs. :-D:-D
But I think the other one is also a female as it has a small tube in its lower body . 
How do i know if the other one is a Male or a Female.. and should i buy other blue Acara so that I can get a male..
:-?:-?:fish in the third pic is the other blue Acara


----------



## Rocky Conner (Jan 27, 2016)

From everything I've read about blue acaras, they're a little harder to sex than other cichlids.

But this is the main factors I was told to look for. In females, they are generally 'duller' than the males, with less blue, and their vertical stripes are more prominent. So if one of your guys is brighter than the other, you may be in luck.

As far as the eggs go, I can only speak from my experience with Red devils, angel fish, and jack dempsys. Mostly red devils. Even without a male present, our RD would lay eggs about once a month, and then eat them as they 'died' from being unfertilized. We never did get her to breed, even though she was an amazing specimen of a fish, because she'd kill anything we put in the tank (Including our hands). From my experience, and everything I've read on these forums, you'd probably be doing fine just letting nature take it's course. 

One thing is certain though. If you have a female Cichlid laying in your tank... it means you have happy fish, and you should be proud of that. If you want to do something different, like breeding her or something along those lines, I'd be happy to help the best I can.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

Check my other thread, I have shared the picture in the freshwater section


----------



## Rocky Conner (Jan 27, 2016)

Well these fish look like blue acara, and to make sure I'm not crazy, I checked your first batch of pictures out - they don't even look like the same pair of fish. One had a dark stripe down it's side, and the one that didn't have it had a very round tail and blue striped bearding. :/ I couldn't be more confused right now.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

OH GOD!!!! I am becoming mad hahahahhaa
The striped one I think is in the second picture( one who laid eggs) .The stripe is on the other side 
Can you tell if the third one is male or female and believe me its the same batch that you saw earlier lOL


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

If the eggs turn a white or milky color after 12-24 hours they are not any good. Most cichlids will eat them if that happens. But if they stay clear good sign they will be find and you can be sure you have a male. I know that isn't a good answer on the male to female question but I can't tell them apart most of the time.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

I think they are turning milky and I assume they are not pairs as they are continuously chasing each other off. The fish that laid eggs is driving off the other blue acara, i don't think this would have happened if they were pairs.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

dks1995 said:


> I think they are turning milky and I assume they are not pairs as they are continuously chasing each other off.



Well if your wanting fry that might not be a bad thing. Let me explain, you have 1 female for sure and if the other hasn't paired up good chance that is a female also. So you have 2 females (maybe) if you get another its a 50-50 shot to get a male. Most cichlids like a ratio of 1 male to 2-3 females so even if you had to buy 2 more odds are you would have a nice breeding group there.

I wouldn't buy two at the same time. If you bought two and both are males they will fight a little over the females. So one then after a few weeks pickup another if you need.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yup thanks


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Too bad Embouck7 isn't around any more he was breeding those guys. Maybe he will drop by and give some advice


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

can you tell him


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

dks1995 said:


> can you tell him


I sent him a PM so hopefully he will stop by here. Not sure how often he checks the forum so can't promise anything.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

These guys are hard to sex. The only sure way would he to vent them or by observing their breeding tubes. When ready to spawn their tubes will be out. Males are smaller and more pointed and the females is fatter and more blunt shaped. Good luck with them. They are a beautiful fish. How big are yours?


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

around 4 inches


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

see my other thread, I have posted their pics


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Eggs info.*

2 days ago one Blue Acara laid eggs, now they have a black- brown spot inside them.. What does this mean???:|


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like the eggs may be fertile. Usually if the eggs are no good they turn white. Do you have two Acaras?


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

yups. 3 acaras but the female protecting the eggs is driving them off..
1 egg turned white and she ate it .


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Urgent please eggs!!!!!*

Can anyone tell me the position of the eggs. I see something black inside it. Please Guide me what to do!!!:-?


----------



## Rocky Conner (Jan 27, 2016)

dks1995 said:


> yups. 3 acaras but the female protecting the eggs is driving them off..
> 1 egg turned white and she ate it .


Don't worry, that's natural. just means that egg wasn't going to hatch.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah as Rocky says white eggs are unfertilised and the parents eat them, Angelfish do the same,I checked out Blue Acara and it looks like a lovely Cichlid. There are some good videos of them and their breeding behaviour on You Tube heres a link to one https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rsAs0fV_ZkE


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

The eggs look healthy to me. Normally unfertilized eggs will be white or milky and those don't look like that. If they stay that color for 24 hours I would say you will have fry soon. I think blue Acura eggs hatch in 48-72 hours but I could be wrong.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

They hatched today !!! Exactly after 72 hours. Mom dug out another pit and moved the fry... Fingers crossed she doesn't eat them >LOLOLOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey dks1995

I merged all of your threads on the same subject into this thread because it had the most responses. Please continue in one thread when you have one subject. Let me know if you have any questions.

Congrats on your new fry.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats on the new guys. And good luck raising them they are pretty fish.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Query..*

Hey, its been 3 days since the eggs hatched. Can anyone tell me when will be the fry be free swimmers and when can I feed them ??


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Most cichlid eggs will be free swimming 3-5 days. As for feeding them Baby brine shrimp is the best option. You will buy eggs and set up a hatchery for them, they only last 2-3 days so best to have two hatchery set up a day or so apart. Sorry can't recommend a hatchery setup not sure I like how mine is, but lots people have Youtube videos on them.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can't i feed them crushed flakes.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

dks1995 said:


> Can't i feed them crushed flakes.



Some people do but you need to grind them up very small into a dust. Coffee grinder will do that. It isn't your best choice but I know some people do that.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

Should I do water changes in the tank while they are still with their mom ??? (They still are very small and have yolk sacks attached ) .. Lets say about the size of rice grain. Haven't seen them grow since they have hatched . LOL


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

You can still do water changes. Just don't do a gravel vac right now so you don't suck any up and syphon from an area away from the fry.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

Should I leave them with mom or take them out and let them grow on their own.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I haven't raised these before. I would probably take,some out to rear up and leave some with the parents. Are there other fish besides the acaras in the tank? You'll need to be very diligent on water changes and feed several small feedings a day for the fry. Good luck!


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nothing just mom and fry in 20 gallon tank, Rest of the fish are in a 10 gallon tank.
They still have yolk sack attached, and are not free swimming.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Guide me!*

The fry still have a tiny bit of yolk sac ( Most have not) but they aren't free swimming.. What should I do? Should I feed them food or wait them to be free swim??? :|:|

NOTE: They are still around the nest that mom has dug for them. 

PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Once their yolk sacks are fully absorbed and they are free swimming then you can start feeding them. Right now they're getting their nutrition from the yolk sacks. Let mom take care of them for now.


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Free swimmers!!!!*

Hey , They are free swimmers now  
Can I feed then now or wait for tomorrow and should I keep them with mom or take them away????


----------



## Rocky Conner (Jan 27, 2016)

Congrats, DKS! Looks like a nice, healthy group! Too bad you don't live near me, I'd be interested in adopting a few in from ya if you wanted! I want you to know that you're doing great!


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks!!! Now comes the difficult task. I don't know how to take care from now. LOL


----------



## dks1995 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Suggestions!!!!!!!*

The Blue Acara fry are 2 weeks old. Just wanted to ask when the mom should be removed and their growth rate is very slow . Some have grown but others are still small. ( I feed the Hikari first bites 3 times a day and daily water changes.)

Note: They are in a 20 gallon tank with their mom.
I cannot get brine shrimps.. 
SUGGESTIONS FOR INCREASED GROWTH


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

For a slow growth rate up your water changes. My angel fry where growing slow also so I started doing 3-4 water changes per week 35-40% each time. They are started growing better for sure. I waited because I was worried the fry being very young wouldn't handle it well but looks like I was wrong. 

As for removing the mom that is hard to say, some parents will do find with fry and never eat them others will eat them with out warning. If you have another tank you can move her to it would be easier to move her than the fry.


----------

